# Welche Flat?



## dav133 (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 momentan habe ich einen 5GB Tarif bei AOL für 10€/mon (DSL 1024). Jedoch möchte ich auf eine Flat wechseln. Wichtig ist mir speziell die zuverlässigkeit und der Service des Anbieters, jedoch sollte der Preis (DSL 1024 reicht) nicht die 10€ Marke überschreiten.

 DSL Modem und Splitter sowie Router sind vorhanden, ich lebe nicht in einer Großstadt. Wichtig ist zudem noch der Durchschnittsping (habe Fastpath). Würde jemand seine Erfahrungen und Tipps posten können?

 mfg


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juni 2005)

Hi,

also zunächst, FastPath ist doch Sache des Leitungsanbieters. Das dürfte ja bei dir die gute alte T-Com sein.
Diesen Service (bzw. das verzichten auf einen Service) behälst du also wenn du nur den Provider wechselst.

Da würde ich dir ganz klar zu 1& 1 raten. Die haben ja momentan die City-Flat im Angbot. Das dürfte optimal für dich sein.
Zudem bietet 1&1 ja inzwischen auch einen 6MBit Anschluss. Der zwar ca. 8€ mehr kostet als der 1Mbit von T-Com aber dafür halt 6x mehr down und 4x mehr Upload.
Ob da Fastpath auch möglich ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Wozu brauchst du das denn so dringend? Zocken geht doch auch so...


----------



## dav133 (12. Juni 2005)

ChrisDongov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> also zunächst, FastPath ist doch Sache des Leitungsanbieters. Das dürfte ja bei dir die gute alte T-Com sein.
> Diesen Service (bzw. das verzichten auf einen Service) behälst du also wenn du nur den Provider wechselst.


 
 Ok, dann kann ich ja unbesorgt wechseln 



			
				ChrisDongov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da würde ich dir ganz klar zu 1& 1 raten. Die haben ja momentan die City-Flat im Angbot. Das dürfte optimal für dich sein.


 
 Warum ist das Optimal? ich lebe nicht in einer Großstadt, wie oben schon geschrieben



			
				ChrisDongov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zudem bietet 1&1 ja inzwischen auch einen 6MBit Anschluss. Der zwar ca. 8€ mehr kostet als der 1Mbit von T-Com aber dafür halt 6x mehr down und 4x mehr Upload.
> Ob da Fastpath auch möglich ist kann ich nicht sagen.


 
 Wenn ich die Art des Anschlusses wechsle, also von 1mbit auf 2mbit, bspw, würde ich fp dann neu beantragen müssen?



			
				ChrisDongov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu brauchst du das denn so dringend? Zocken geht doch auch so...


 
 Ja, das is wahr, aber mir geht aol einfach auf den sack. Pingschwankungen, diese bekloppte Software etc. Mein Vater wills eigentlich loswerden.

 Nagut, dann wohl 1&1.


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juni 2005)

> Warum ist das Optimal? ich lebe nicht in einer Großstadt, wie oben schon geschrieben



Oh, das nicht in der Großstadt hatte ich geschickt überlesen...   :-( 

Trotzdem habe ist die von 1&1 gut. Aber genauso habe ich von Freenet und GMX auch noch nie was schlechtes gehört und die Preise sind ähnlich.



> Wenn ich die Art des Anschlusses wechsle, also von 1mbit auf 2mbit, bspw, würde ich fp dann neu beantragen müssen?



K.a. T-Com fragen.


----------



## dav133 (12. Juni 2005)

e... wie ich grad bei 1&1 gelesen habe, hat 1&1 einen extra-anschluss-typ (1&1 DSL). 

 FP is darüber hinaus auch nicht erhältlich und 99€ einrichtungsgebühr kostets außerdem noch. damit entfällt 1&1.


----------



## dav133 (12. Juni 2005)

OK, ich schwanke jetzt noch zwischen congster und lycos.

 bei beiden die flat 10€ und keine wechselgebühren etc.

 Bin mir nochn bisschen unschlüssig weil mir congster halt nix sagt.


----------



## Sway (12. Juni 2005)

congster ist ne Tochter von T-Com um bei den "billig-flats" mithalten zu können. Da die Telekom "im Normalfall" sehr guten Service bietet würde ich dir das empfehlen. Fast alle meiner Bekannten sind dahin gewechselt und sind sehr zufrienden.

Da ich bei einem Lokalen Anbieter in Hannover bin, kann ich persönlich nix dazu sagen. Wie schon erwähnt sind alle "Congsterkunden" die ich kenne sehr begeistert.


[nachtrag]
War Lycos nicht der Verein, der bestimmte Ports sperrt/drosselt? Bin mir da grad net sicher.

[nachtrag2]
Ich erinnere mich grad. Ich hab grad an tiscali gedacht bei den gesperrten/gedrosselten Ports. Sorry


----------



## dav133 (13. Juni 2005)

ok, ich denke wohl, dass es congster werden wird.

 btw... wenn ich jetz 2mbit anstatt meinem bisherigen mbit bestelle, muss ich fp dann neu beantragen?


----------



## de_Lupo (13. Juni 2005)

Also,

ich selbst war bei Tiscali und das sind die Jungs mit der Portsperre und wenn du denen zu weit gehst Saugen, gamen und so weiter dann fahren die deinen DSL runter auf 128 K/Bit   
Da ich eigentlich nicht Spiele und Sauge war ich davon nicht betroffen.

1&1 bietet seinen "Power Usern" die Möglichkeit für 100 € für immer zu kündigen. Sagt auch schon einiges, oder?

Im Moment bin ich bei Congster und mehr wie zufrieden!
Ich habe damals noch den FlexiFlattraif bekommen 1-3 Mbit gleicher Preis!
Congster reduziert halt alles aufs surfen keine Mail, kein Webspace, aber dafür alle Ports offen!

Ich hoffe ich habe weitergeholfen

Gruß de_Lupo


----------



## dav133 (13. Juni 2005)

de_Lupo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1&1 bietet seinen "Power Usern" die Möglichkeit für 100 € für immer zu kündigen. Sagt auch schon einiges, oder?


 
 versteh ich nicht.



			
				de_Lupo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe damals noch den FlexiFlattraif bekommen 1-3 Mbit gleicher Preis!


 
 und das gibts nicht mehr?


----------



## Sway (14. Juni 2005)

Poweruser sind Leute die mehr als den "üblichen" Traffic verursachen. Ich kenne Leute die mehrere Hundert GB pro Monat saugen. Das z.B. sind Poweruser


----------



## dav133 (14. Juni 2005)

Ja, das is ja klar. Aber was soll es power usern bringen, für 100€ nen vertrag zu kündigen?


----------



## McVader83 (15. Juni 2005)

Das bringt nur 1&1 was  Deswegen bieten sie ja 100 €

Aber trotzdem ist 1&1 immer noch empfehlenswert. Du musst ja nicht mit dem kompletten Anschluss zu 1&1 Wechseln. Da reicht ja auch die Flatrate. Dann kannst du auch dein FP behalten (glaube ich)


----------

